
A Collection of Coding Horrors - pcr910303
https://blog.petdance.com/2019/06/19/collection-of-coding-horrors/
======
Jeff_Brown
Funny stuff. It raises so many social questions:

How does such bad work go undetected for so long? What fraction of coders are
like this? How many years can someone peddle such lousy code to one employer
or another? Do they eventually learn better, or find another career, or become
management?

------
time0ut
This reminds me a lot of the PHP e-commerce site a family friend asked me to
fix after his offshore programmer ghosted. It had a lot of this sort of stuff
plus a lot of variables/functions/comments/etc written in Russian or Ukranian.
No source control, just lots of duplicate files with .1, .old, etc tacked on
them. No non-production environment of course. I thought maybe I could help,
but then I saw all the plain text credit card numbers in the database and
figured it wasn't worth the headache.

------
cjfd
I once encountered a comment explaining a line of code saying

// speaks for itself

~~~
Humdeee
This would make an awesome IDE gag plugin for a co-worker, so it appends this
to every non-commented line before committing to code review.

Now code truly is self-documenting.

